# Headset recommendations



## Toothless (May 19, 2015)

So while at work, my Siberia V2 was either lost or stolen as I can't find them at all. So I guess it's time for a new headset to own.

I need audio quality for music and gaming, obviously. I love my bass and I love loud gunshots/explosions. 

Needs to be comfortable for long usage periods. Say, up to 16 hours max. 

Wired! I don't want to recharge my headset all the time.

Any suggestions?


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 19, 2015)

HyperX Cloud ?


----------



## RCoon (May 19, 2015)

Budget?

Low:
Steelseries Siberia
Kingston HyperX Cloud
Turtle Beach Ear Force

Mid:
Sennheiser PC 323D (great sound quality)
Creative SoundBlaster Omega (Average Audio, heavy on the bass, not my personal preference)
Plantronics GameCom Commander (Uber comfort)

High:
HiFiMan HE400


----------



## Toothless (May 19, 2015)

The Siberia is what I lost. Kingston Siberia V2. Also on a low-ish budget.


----------



## RCoon (May 19, 2015)

Toothless said:


> The Siberia is what I lost. Kingston Siberia V2. Also on a low-ish budget.



The Siberia's are pretty great budget headsets, matched only in quality materials by the Cloud headset. Audio quality is not what I personally would call amazing, but you're going to need more dollah for that.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 19, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Sennheiser HD323 (great sound quality)


shouldnt that be Sennheiser *PC 323D*
if that is what you mean +1


----------



## Toothless (May 19, 2015)

RCoon said:


> The Siberia's are pretty great budget headsets, matched only in quality materials by the Cloud headset. Audio quality is not what I personally would call amazing, but you're going to need more dollah for that.


I'll probably get another V2 if I can't find anything different. Logitech I know is decent but my last headset died quickly from them.


----------



## Jacko28er (May 19, 2015)

Not meaning to hijack the thread but I used to have a pair of cheap Turtle Beach's until they broke. I replaced these with a pair of Razer Kraken 7.1 however have come to regret my purchase which was made in haste! 

One thing I really liked about the Turtle Beach's was that they had what seemed as a slight voice loop back / relay which enabled me to hear myself talk and easily regulate my volume of talking. Unfortunately the Kraken's don't seem to have this feature, and I find that due to the almost complete noise cancelling I can't hear myself talk. When there's a lot of sound coming through the headsets there is times where I find myself shouting but don't realise it simply because I cannot hear myself. 

Hopefully the above made a bit of sense. Is there such a feature in headsets as this or was I just imagining it lol?


----------



## RCoon (May 19, 2015)

Jacko28er said:


> Is there such a feature in headsets as this or was I just imagining it lol?



Right click speaker icon in windows > Recording tab > select default mic, click properties > "Listen" tab > Tick "Listen to this device"


----------



## Jacko28er (May 19, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Right click speaker icon in windows > Recording tab > select default mic, click properties > "Listen" tab > Tick "Listen to this device"



I've tried what you suggested in the past but it didn't replicate what I had previously. Perhaps I need to play with the settings a little more but I found the Listen to this Device option had delay. The Turtle Beaches essentially allowed me to hear myself talk as if I wasn't wearing noise cancelling headphones.


----------



## lZKoce (May 19, 2015)

JVC HA-RX700 + mic>?


----------



## Toothless (May 19, 2015)

I have a dedicated mic, but this headset would be used for on-the-go things.

Also, update, I found my headset under my bed like a dunce. Happy days and warm coffee.

I still want to figure out a new headset for later down the road, so thread still valid.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 19, 2015)

Kingston Hyper X Cloud gets my vote


----------



## Toothless (May 19, 2015)

Hyper X seems to get many votes.


----------



## Frederik S (May 25, 2015)

Sennheiser HD555 or similar. Best ergonomics and good bass. Or the newer 558 if you cannot find a good deal on the 555. The 595/598s are also brillant. Beyerdynamic DT770 if you can live with the treble oddness, Audio Technica 700 good all around. Takstar Pro 80 or similar model. 

There are a lot of choices!


----------



## Moofachuka (May 25, 2015)

HD800


----------

